# The db5 port currently does not have a maintainer



## ignoramus (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi, there! I'm new on this forum and I know almost nothing about FreeBSD.
I run FreeBSD 13, here it is _uname -a _result:

```
FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     [email]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Well, after `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade` I got the next message:

```
The db5 port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:
[URL unfurl="true"]https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla[/URL]
More information about port maintainership is available at:
https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing
Always:
===>   NOTICE:
This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:
EOLd, potential security issues, maybe use db18 instead.
It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2022-06-30.
```

What does it mean? What should to do?

And more, here is a result of `pkg version -v`:


```
adodb5-php74-5.21.3                <   needs updating (index has 5.21.4)
apache24-2.4.52                    =   up-to-date with index
apr-1.7.0.1.6.1_1                  =   up-to-date with index
bash-5.1.12                        <   needs updating (index has 5.1.16)
binutils-2.37_2,1                  =   up-to-date with index
boost-libs-1.72.0_6                =   up-to-date with index
ca_root_nss-3.71                   <   needs updating (index has 3.74)
curl-7.80.0                        <   needs updating (index has 7.81.0)
db5-5.3.28_8                       =   up-to-date with index
dialog4ports-0.1.6_1               =   up-to-date with index
expat-2.4.3                        =   up-to-date with index
fontconfig-2.13.94_1,1             =   up-to-date with index
freetype2-2.11.1                   =   up-to-date with index
galera26-26.4.10                   =   up-to-date with index
gcc-10_4                           =   up-to-date with index
gcc10-10.3.0                       =   up-to-date with index
gdbm-1.22                          =   up-to-date with index
gettext-runtime-0.21               =   up-to-date with index
gettext-tools-0.21                 =   up-to-date with index
giflib-5.2.1                       =   up-to-date with index
gmake-4.3_2                        =   up-to-date with index
gmp-6.2.1                          =   up-to-date with index
icu-70.1_1,1                       =   up-to-date with index
indexinfo-0.3.1                    =   up-to-date with index
jansson-2.14                       =   up-to-date with index
jbigkit-2.1_1                      =   up-to-date with index
jpeg-turbo-2.1.1_1                 =   up-to-date with index
libargon2-20190702                 =   up-to-date with index
libedit-3.1.20210216,1             =   up-to-date with index
libgcrypt-1.9.4                    =   up-to-date with index
libgd-2.3.1,1                      =   up-to-date with index
libgpg-error-1.43                  <   needs updating (index has 1.44)
libiconv-1.16                      =   up-to-date with index
libltdl-2.4.6                      =   up-to-date with index
liblz4-1.9.3,1                     =   up-to-date with index
libmcrypt-2.5.8_3                  =   up-to-date with index
libnghttp2-1.46.0                  =   up-to-date with index
libssh2-1.10.0,3                   =   up-to-date with index
libtextstyle-0.21                  =   up-to-date with index
libxml2-2.9.12                     =   up-to-date with index
libxslt-1.1.34_2                   =   up-to-date with index
libzip-1.7.3                       =   up-to-date with index
mariadb105-client-10.5.13          =   up-to-date with index
mariadb105-server-10.5.13          =   up-to-date with index
mod_php74-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
mpc-1.2.1                          =   up-to-date with index
mpfr-4.1.0_1                       =   up-to-date with index
nano-5.9                           <   needs updating (index has 6.0)
nmap-7.91_2                        =   up-to-date with index
oniguruma-6.9.7.1                  =   up-to-date with index
pam_pwdfile-1.0                    =   up-to-date with index
panda-cclient-20130621_1           =   up-to-date with index
pcre-8.45                          =   up-to-date with index
pcre2-10.39                        =   up-to-date with index
perl5-5.32.1_1                     =   up-to-date with index
php74-7.4.27                       =   up-to-date with index
php74-bcmath-7.4.27                =   up-to-date with index
php74-bz2-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-calendar-7.4.27              =   up-to-date with index
php74-ctype-7.4.27                 =   up-to-date with index
php74-curl-7.4.27                  =   up-to-date with index
php74-dba-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-dom-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-extensions-1.0               =   up-to-date with index
php74-filter-7.4.27                =   up-to-date with index
php74-ftp-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-gd-7.4.27                    =   up-to-date with index
php74-gettext-7.4.27               =   up-to-date with index
php74-gmp-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-iconv-7.4.27                 =   up-to-date with index
php74-imap-7.4.27                  =   up-to-date with index
php74-json-7.4.27                  =   up-to-date with index
php74-mbstring-7.4.27              =   up-to-date with index
php74-mysqli-7.4.27                =   up-to-date with index
php74-odbc-7.4.27                  =   up-to-date with index
php74-opcache-7.4.27               =   up-to-date with index
php74-pdo-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-pdo_mysql-7.4.27             =   up-to-date with index
php74-pdo_sqlite-7.4.27            =   up-to-date with index
php74-pear-1.10.12                 =   up-to-date with index
php74-pecl-mcrypt-1.0.4            =   up-to-date with index
php74-phar-7.4.27                  =   up-to-date with index
php74-posix-7.4.27                 =   up-to-date with index
php74-session-7.4.27               =   up-to-date with index
php74-simplexml-7.4.27             =   up-to-date with index
php74-sqlite3-7.4.27               =   up-to-date with index
php74-tokenizer-7.4.27             =   up-to-date with index
php74-xml-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-xmlreader-7.4.27             =   up-to-date with index
php74-xmlwriter-7.4.27             =   up-to-date with index
php74-xsl-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-zip-7.4.27                   =   up-to-date with index
php74-zlib-7.4.27                  =   up-to-date with index
pkg-1.17.5                         <   needs updating (index has 1.17.5_1)
png-1.6.37_1                       =   up-to-date with index
readline-8.1.1                     =   up-to-date with index
rsync-3.2.3_1                      =   up-to-date with index
sqlite3-3.35.5_4,1                 <   needs updating (index has 3.37.2,1)
sudo-1.9.8p2                       =   up-to-date with index
tiff-4.3.0                         =   up-to-date with index
unixODBC-2.3.9                     =   up-to-date with index
vim-console-8.2.3081               ?   orphaned: editors/vim-console
vsftpd-ssl-3.0.5                   =   up-to-date with index
webp-1.2.1                         <   needs updating (index has 1.2.2)
xxhash-0.8.0                       <   needs updating (index has 0.8.1)
zstd-1.5.0                         <   needs updating (index has 1.5.2)
```
What does mean for instance:  `zstd-1.5.0                         <   needs updating (index has 1.5.2)`
also what means: `vim-console-8.2.3081               ?   orphaned: editors/vim-console`
and how resolve it?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 31, 2022)

Check which ports requires/depend on db5
`pkg info -r db5`

for example:
`pkg info -r db5`


> db5-5.3.28_7:
> apr-1.7.0.1.6.1_1



Here we see that "apr" (Apache portable runtime) depend of db5 so we check what requires "apr"
`pkg info -r apr`


> apr-1.7.0.1.6.1_1:
> apache24-2.4.52



If we remove db5 this will also remove apr which will remove the apache24.
The options are to build devel/apr1 to use newer version of devel/db18 or remove that db support from it using "make config" in the port and uncheck the database support of bdb

Because you are using packages the only option that you have is to wait for those ports that depend on db5 to be updated by they respective maintainer to use newer version of db5 (db18) or remove those ports if you are not using them.



ignoramus said:


> What does mean for instance: _zstd-1.5.0 < needs updating (index has 1.5.2)_




When you check the versions of your installed programs they are check against remote catalog or ports Index to determinate if the installed program have newer version or not. Default repository of the packages is updated from quarterly which can lag behind from current ports tree. That's why when you compare the installed programs against the current ports index it will always show you that there's new version of the program but if you try to update your installed programs using packages it will tell you that there's nothing to update as the remote repository is still on quarterly.

For more information read pkg-version(8) manual page and see the -P and -R flags.



> also what means: _vim-console-8.2.3081 ? orphaned: editors/vim-console_



Above message means that the _vim-console_ port was removed from the ports tree. Your only option is to delete this port and use something else. Before that check which ports depend of it as removing _vim-console_ will remove all ports that depend on it (if any)

`pkg version -r vim-console`






						FreshPorts -- Commit found by commit id
					

Commit found by commit id




					www.freshports.org
				




editors/vim-console became editors/vim
editors/vim became vim-gtk2, -gtk3 -x11 and so on.

So your option is to delete vim-console and install editors/vim


----------

